# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  What are you looking forward to right now?

## sunrise

As above

----------


## L

Looking forward to being physically healed and getting back to my life

----------


## Member11

I'm looking forward to my girlfriend coming to see me  :Heart:

----------


## Antidote

Tomorrow because there's a bunch of chores I want to get done. I guess that's a weird thing to look forward to. But it's partly because I have a pile I need to donate and it's making the living room look like a mess right now. Also want to start another painting.

----------


## Koalafan

More Zelda tonight!  ::

----------


## Otherside

Mass Effect Early Access tomorrow.

Well, assuming I can get Origin to take my payment and get my PC to preload it in time  ::D:  

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Going to iceland in 2 weeks

----------


## L

Going for a week hun, it is my top place to see and it couldn't come at a better time. Thank you x

----------


## Antidote

> Going to iceland in 2 weeks



Omg. I was thinking just today how amazing Iceland would be to visit. Please take pics.

----------


## L

> I've been longing to go there.  They have some of most beautiful landscapes.  You're a lucky duck.







> Omg. I was thinking just today how amazing Iceland would be to visit. Please take pics.



Thanks guys. I am lucky but I also feel I deserve it. I will take lots of pictures

----------


## Otherside

Lunchtime in half an hour. 

Sorry but I'm bored right now. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

I have a day tomorrow where I can do absolutely nothing. All I can see right now is the evening stretching blissfully ahead of me,  and I have the ten hour trial preloaded onto my PC. 

Gonna go home, grab some cannelloni from the store for dinner, some cider, and then go sit in my pajamas and game. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Tomorrow I'm going to clean/freshen up the apartment. It's not bad but I find when it gets cluttered it's harder to deal with what's in my head.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm going to one of my favorite places in the whole world tomorrow, TopGolf. That place is pretty amazing.

TopGolf1.jpg

TopGolf2.jpg

I'm playing in a customer sponsored golf tournament on the 24th, with my business unit manager, and a couple of the other sales team leads. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't anxious but it should be a lot of fun. It's at a really nice course, and I'm getting $400 or $500 in gift cards to spend at the pro shop. And it all goes to charity, so it's for a really good cause.

I need to work on my game, and I only have a week and a half lol. These guys play golf all the time. My dad's gonna help me work on my swing tomorrow morning. Not a bad way to spend a Friday morning, when I'm supposed to be at work lmao. Getting paid to play golf, and then getting paid to play golf all day on the 24th. They're even paying me mileage to go to and from the course, this job has it's perks sometimes.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Feeling anxious and excited at the same time. Going to a day game with my dad tomorrow, and some of his work buddies, it's the Astros v Rangers. And my dad gets these perks sometimes because he has season tickets, and he just somehow seems to know everyone lol, he's on a first name basis with Jim Crane, who owns the Astros, ffs. I honestly don't know how he knows all these people, I sure a.f. do not have connections and friends like he does.

Anyway I'm throwing out the first pitch at the game tomorrow. I tried to say no, and tell him he should do it but he's insisting I'm gonna do it. Dear God I am so, so anxious and excited and freaking out lol. It's gonna be in front of thousands of people. Just me out there on the pitcher's mound. Lol, what the hell did I just say "yes" to.

I think it's kind of a once-in-a-lifetime kind of thing, and I'm glad I said yes though. There are people who go to games their entire lives who never get a chance to do this. Should be pretty cool. Fingers crossed, that I get it at least somewhere close to home plate. I've been on the field probably a dozen times before, so that will help I think. Fingers crossed lol, just breathe, you can do this....that's what I keep telling myself.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> That's pretty cool.  Are you going to be on TV?



Probably not. I'll be on the jumbotron. Omfg, how's that for getting your anxiety up. They'll announce my name and why I'm throwing out the first pitch, probably that "I've been an avid Astros fan since I was five years old", which, is true.

I've been on the field before and I've been on the jumbotron, at least half a dozen times, so I'll get over that I think. It's just being out there on the pitcher's mound, by myself, with thousands of people watching. I'll do fine lol. It's just supposed to be fun. It's a deep rooted baseball tradition, and it's just fun, and I feel blessed to be able to do it tomorrow. It's one of those things I would have put on my bucket list, but that I never, ever really would have cos I didn't think it would ever happen. I'm more excited than anxious.

I'll post pics later, maybe (if they're not too cringy lmao).

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had an absolutely awesome day today. I threw out the first pitch at the game, and it went really well.

This is not, most definitely NOT, something I could have even thought about doing even just a few years ago. Or hell, at any other point in my life. I was pretty calm, actually. Until I walked up to the foul line with one of the marketing / promotions women and waited for my name to be announced. I was anxious as hell walking to the pitcher's mound, esp as they announced my name but I got on the pitcher's mound and found the rubber and got set and threw it pretty hard and it was perfect lmao, I couldn't believe it, I threw a strike. The guy who caught it was one of our new pitchers, James Hoyt. He signed a ball for me....I thanked him, told him I looked forward to seeing him pitch, and he thanked me for not throwing it in the dirt, he said I did a good job. I got high-fives all around when I got back to our seats, they said it was a good pitch lol.

This was on my bucket list, but this is never something I thought I could ever do. It was crazy standing on the pitcher's mound with thousand of eyes on me but I just tried to focus and it went really well.

I think that sometimes the more I push myself, the more I realize I'm capable of. I absolutely kicked anxiety's [BEEP] today. It felt really, really good to do this, I was worried, and it could not have gone any better.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Great job,IG!  You pushed through and didn't let anxiety win. You took control and were pro active through out. And your added bonus?  A great throw and it was a strike. High five all around. 

Fetisha, do you want to talk about it?  You can pm me if you like. I'm a good listener...

----------


## JamieWAgain

I'm looking forward to ( with anxiety) a brunch I'm attending on Sunday. Out of my comfort zone but I'm pushing myself to be more open and let down my walls. A step a day....

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to a mini vacation with my kids and parents Memorial Day weekend, plus cousins, plus aunts and uncles. We've been doing this for twenty years now lol, wow. I remember when my kids were too young to swim. I remember when I had to hold onto them, when I couldn't let them out of my arms while we were tubing down the river. Now, I have to try to keep up with them lmfao. I can't wait. It's going to be a lot of fun. As long as I can keep up with them  ::):

----------


## Skippy

Looking forward to getting home.Ontario is a tough drive thru,  about 26 hours... we are at the border to Manitoba now at a fav campsite. 15h to go. I love adventures but tired of all the days of driving now....lol

----------


## Otherside

Tomorrow evening. 

Last lecture at uni. It's over. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Moving home I guess

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to a customer sponsored golf tournament I'm in tomorrow with some buddies at work. What an awesome Monday, my God I'm going to get paid to play golf all day. I've got to be up at 4:00 am to ride out of town with them, but it's worth it. I don't get to do stuff like this usually, this is actually the first time, and it may not happen again so I'm excited.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Mini vacation, here I come lol. I can't wait. Kids and cousins have been counting down the days now for months. I'm taking my kids out of school early tomorrow to get there  ::):  This is just one tiny, tiny part of this huge water park, we're spending Sat, Sun & Mon in a cabin there. Hoping I can keep up with my kids.

Schlitterbahn.jpg

----------


## CeCe

> Mini vacation, here I come lol. I can't wait. Kids and cousins have been counting down the days now for months. I'm taking my kids out of school early tomorrow to get there  This is just one tiny, tiny part of this huge water park, we're spending Sat, Sun & Mon in a cabin there. Hoping I can keep up with my kids.
> 
> Schlitterbahn.jpg



Holy cow!!! How did that turn out???

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Holy cow!!! How did that turn out???



Lol it went really well. One of our favorite rides makes ya climb six full flights of stairs, and i'm guessing we did that one about six times. Going to this Waterpark really gives you a workout. We had a lot of fun.

It was memorial day weekend, so it was packed. My oldest daughter and I struggle with anxiety but we got thru it alright. There were thousands of people in that park, but I was ok and I helped her through the rough times. We had fun  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> I can't wait to be in my bf's arms tonight. I really want to hug him  It's been too long since I last seen him </3



Hope u guys get to see each other, you make a really cute couple  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Going to Joystix with my dad and some guys from work Wednesday. Is an old fashioned pinball / gameroom and they're having a watch party for the Astros while they're in Kansas City. Should be fun.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Getting ready to watch Astros vs Rangers. Going for 10th straight win.  I may be getting way ahead of myself but I'm looking forward to the post-season. They are 40 and 16 ffs. That is just epic, that just doesn't happen often in MLB.

----------


## Skippy

Looking forward to my camping trip with Matt!

----------


## 1

The gym

----------


## Otherside

Saturday. 

Do you know, I'm not doing much, I'm just meeting up with some people I haven't seen in a while. Gonna hope it doesn't rain.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

A weekend at the lake with my kids and parents at the end of the month, through the 4th. I might take some vacation time. I looked it up to see how many vac days I have and HR is telling me two weeks. Ffs, that can't be right but I'm sure as fuq not gonna complain about it to anyone. I'll take it.

----------


## L

I'm meeting a friend for breakfast in the morning  ::):

----------


## fetisha

death

----------


## L

> death



((((hugs))))

----------


## Cuchculan

> death



That is one answer people probably never expected. I am sure there must be something out there you like to do? Life can't be all bad. I know at times it can suck big time. You must have had happier times at some point in time. How about looking backwards for now and telling us what the last thing you enjoyed doing was. When I say enjoyed, I mean that you were actually happy in a good way. There must be something you can think of. Or even a time when you smiled and had no cares at all.

----------


## CloudMaker

Off for a couple days!! Finished working  at the School District with the textbooks until they call us again.  I think I should be off until Saturday, and then off until after the 4th!!!   Really happy because I am exhausted. Lifting 50 pound boxes for 4 hours a day is hard at my age.
Watching a live cooking show on QVC at Pier 39 in the City.  The host is freaking out about the temp. there right now.  65 degrees and fog.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to this weekend with my kids. We're going to two Astros games. Probably shooting some hoops in the driveway. Playing games. I miss them, I wish I got to spend more time with them but I guess I should feel blessed to have the time with them that I have. That's what I try to remember.

----------


## Chantellabella

Retirement. Only 5.5 more years.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Good for you  ::): 

My dad is about to retire. Less than two months to go. This is a man that has worked 12 hour days for all of his f-ing life. He's worked nights. He has been working since he was 15 years old. Non-stop. He worked his way up, literally, from the bottom. He so, sooooo deserves to retire. He needs to play golf, and play with his grandkids. That's it. He just needs to relax now. Idk if he can, actually, lmao.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to staying at the beach with my parents and kids soon. For at least a weekend, maybe a week.

----------


## Otherside

Moving away. 

1 month, 1 week to go. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Some vacation (hopefully) over Thanksgiving break. Some much needed time off to spend with my kids.

----------


## Cuchculan

Next Summer

----------


## L

London next weekend for a conference. I love London x

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Going to the lake this weekend with my parents and kids. Should be a lot of fun. The perfect place to unwind, and de-stress.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to the next seven days off. I almost don't know what to do with myself lol. Tuesday I'm going to a Houston Dynamo (MLS) playoff game. Wednesday will be taking my kids to a movie, and maybe Saturday also. Will be spending Thanksgiving at my sister's house, but I might bail out on that....I just don't know most of the people that are going to be there....it's my brother-in-laws family, mostly.

Other than that I plan on catching up on my reading list, on games, and movies. Should be a very stress-free week. For once.

----------


## JamieWAgain

To our resort wear collection and the events I’m preparing for the store to coordinate with the preview of our collection. Santa is coming, Trunk shoes, fashion shows etc., etc.  hopefully it will be successful.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to seeing my kids today. You can do this. Yes, you feel like hell, yes, you feel sick, yes you are going thru an emotional fuqing hurricane right now. Just do it. Just go.

----------


## Lunaire

> Looking forward to seeing my kids today. You can do this. Yes, you feel like hell, yes, you feel sick, yes you are going thru an emotional fuqing hurricane right now. Just do it. Just go.



Hope you've had fun with your kids today! (＠＾◡＾)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Hope you've had fun with your kids today! (＠＾◡＾)



I am, thank you Lunaire.

My dad's neighborhood is crazy this time of the year. He lives next door to one of those families that goes waayyy, way over the top with Christmas decorations. People drive from miles away just to see this guy's house lol. There are dozens of hayrides through his neighborhood. There are limos. There are helicopter tours to view the neighborhood and all the lights and decorations. You seriously cannot get into or out of the neighborhood. People park all up and down his street and walk to look at the lights.

This time of night we usually sit out and drink hot chocolate or coffee and people watch, and pass out candy canes to the people walking by. It's really crazy but also a lot of fun.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I hope everyone is having a good weekend, and is making it through the holidays OK. I know a lot of the time, for many people, the holidays are not something to look forward to. It can be a pretty depressing time. I'm trying not to get too stressed. I'm trying to stay positive lol. Some days are easier than others.

----------


## Otherside

I'm looking forward to going to see my family for christmas. Good to see them, haven't seen them all in a few months a I miss them. 

I'm not looking forward to going home for christmas. My old life is there that I managed to somewhat forget about, stuff is there that I will potentially have to deal with that I really do not want to deal, and it's all changed to much for me to really call it home anymore.

----------


## Relle

A better year

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I want to get past this. I don't know what's going on right now with my family.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I want to move past this. I'm tired of this.

----------


## CloudMaker

Looking forward to tax cuts! Woohoo!  ::

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm looking forward to the Rockets vs Lakers game on NYE. I'm blessed beyond words, blessed to have tickets and the money to take my kids. I really am.

I hope everything else is OK tho. Yes, one night out with my kids is going to be just pure awesomeness. I just hope my mom is ok. I hope my dad is ok. I hope relatives and friends are ok.

Right now is a very, very shaky, scary time. I need to have faith right now. I need to pray right now. Right now is.....not where I want to be. It's a very scary place to be.

It would be for anyone. For anyone with a soul, for anyone with anything to lose, right now is scary.

----------


## Otherside

Going home. 

It's nice to see my family and all, but I'm ready to go back home now. My life just isn't here anymore, it's back in Wales.

Also, my mother has said she'll buy me a cow pie before I get on the train. I'm probably going to be disapointed and all and it'll just be a regular pie, but still, I'm curious. (Was the Dandy popular outside of the UK? If not, the that probably makes no sense lol).

----------


## Otherside

Awwwww theyre cute!!

I don't even understand American Football but I'd watch that! 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to the weekend with my kids. We have three baseball games to go to, on Fri, Sat and Sun. Should be a lot of fun  ::):

----------


## Otherside

Going Home. :/

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm looking forward to the cruise I'm going on with family. Is less than 7 months away, 8 days, 7 nights in the Bahamas and some other ports of call, I'm honestly not even sure where lol. Is going to be awesome. The last time I went on a cruise two years ago I didn't let my anxiety stop me, from anything. I met a lot of people. Hardly spent any time in my room, except to sleep. I won't have my kids this time...it's adults only. I have a cabin, with a balcony, all to myself. I'm gonna have to resist the urge to lock myself in my room. I don't think that'll be a problem. There's way too much to do. And there's some singles activities / get-togethers, which I might force myself to go to lol.

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

A music festival in going to tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Otherside

The weekend.

----------


## ChasingBalloons

Saturday! When I get to explore a nearby city with my best friend. <3  Always so much fun. Just hoping depression doesn't creep in and mess it up.  :Spider:

----------


## Otherside

June. Because I don't have to do a sodding thing in June. 

I keep meaning to book a holiday somewhere.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm anxious, and it's six months out now. I have my own room, all to myself. Yep, all to myself. A room with a balcony. Spending money. Everything is paid for lol. I'm anxious already. Meh. Nobody should be going on a trip like this by themselves, with a room to themselves lol. Maybe I'll meet some friends. I'm not looking to meet Miss Right or anything like that. I'm gonna be the fifth wheel on this trip, literally. I'm going with two other couples.

I'm not even looking to "hook up". I'm really not. I'd just like to (and it's likely) to meet a nice woman I can be friends with. Just friends. I swear to the gods, that's really all I want anymore. [BEEP] the games. I'm tired of it all lol. I've been there and done that. So, so, so many times. I've gone to bed with and woken up with women who's names I couldn't recall before. Stumbling around, trying to find our clothes lmao. Wait. Who are you? I'm dead, dead serious.

I went on a cruise when I was 16 and I met a woman who I kept in contact with for a while. Meh. Maybe same thing will happen. Maybe I will meet some friends lol. Who knows.

royal-caribbean-oasis-of-the-seas-exterior-gallery.jpg

----------


## InvisibleGuy

TheBahn1.jpg
TheBahn2.jpg
TheBahn3.jpg

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ We stayed in those treehouse cabins one year. Someone (*cough*) was busted by a lifeguard for throwing water balloons off one of the decks. We could've gotten thrown out of the park lmao.

From what I hear, it was worth it tho.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to going to Astros vs RedSox game with my parents this Saturday night.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I had a truly _awesome_ day. I was working one of my stores and noticed a saleswoman from our competitor was in the store. Of course we bumped into each other, and I cleared my stuff out of the way so she could take some pics. We introduced ourselves (her name is Christina) and we talked for a good five minutes at least. About boring stuff lol. Our routes, our stores, store managers that are a pain in the butt, and how sales have been lately.

I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a little nervous. But I got through it just fine, I was articulate, and communicated just fine, no stuttering (that very rarely happens anymore), no spacing out or clamming up cos I was anxious. It felt totally natural. She said take care and see you around. It's too bad she's almost young enough to be my daughter. Just my fucking luck. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuqqq. But anyways it was a nice introduction and a nice talk and I'm sure we'll bump into each other again. She's kinda cute. And she approached me to introduce herself. It's not unusual at all in the market I'm in for competitors to work side by side and not say much at all, and not be very friendly lol. Seriously. So that was pretty awesome.

Nothing spectacular happened today. Was just a really good day. No problems. Easy-peasy.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to going to the Astros vs. Mariners game tonight. I don't normally go to weekday games but hey why not you only live once.

----------


## kevinjoseph

I'm looking forward to the day when mental health issues are considered no different than physical health issues. Health issues should be taken seriously if they can be fatal.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to going to the Astros game tonight vs the Rays. Going with my boss and his wife, and my dad, and a few other guys from work. Should be a lot of fun. They're giving away replica rings from the real World Series rings from last year. I swear to God Minute Maid Park is like my home away from home. There's no other place I'd rather be  ::):

----------


## Relle

Getting off of work, possibly getting off early if it storms like the weather channel is saying.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to the weekend. Nothing super exciting planned. Gonna catch up on my reading list, video games and there's a couple of movies I really want to see.

----------


## Wishie

Going to a game  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Tgif. Looking forward to spending the weekend with my kids and parents at the lake. Should be a lot of fun...fishing, swimming, volleyball, basketball.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to this weekend with my kids. Looks like rain all weekend so we'll probably do card games or board games and movies. I am so, so grateful for my health lately (stomach problems seem to have disappeared for the most part) and for the time I get with my kids. They really are my whole, entire world. I'm so blessed to have them in my life.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Looking forward to getting my new car (well, new to me). They're fixing one of the sensors in the trunk. Should be ready tonight. It's absolutely mint condition, not a scratch on it, interior is like new. I can't wait. Haven't told anyone it's a convertible. I'm gonna go get my kids with the top up....you can't tell it's a convertible, it's a hard top. Then pull over and put the top down and record their reactions.

Also, this car absolutely hauls ***. V6/3.7L with dual exhaust. 20 inch alloy wheels. Bose sound system that will blow you away. Built-in GPS nav system. Heated and cooled seats. On-board computer that keeps track of everything. And a pretty big back seat...biggest in a convertible that I've found.

Infiniti1.jpg

Infiniti2.jpg

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I'm looking forward to Labor Day weekend. I've been so crazy busy with work, with all our promos in my stores, that I've seriously forgotten it's coming up.

I need a three day weekend. I seriously do.

The last-minute, unexpected calls are what really stresses me out. Anyways I got one of those this week but it worked out beautifully. It just seems like it takes me days to recover from the stress when those happen lol.

Friday will be stressful in a way, but in a way it's almost out of my hands by then. Meaning there's only so much I can do. My boss even told me so. Friday will be an easy day, in a way. I feel like the toughest part of hell week is over with now.

----------


## CeCe

I have a week off work next week.  :summer:

----------

